# CP3 traded for who? So what's the final deal?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP3 for which players now? Odom, K-Mart and Scola?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

To the Clippers, hopefully.

Gordon, Aminu, Bledsoe, Kaman and twolves first round pick.

Make it happen Dell.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I like this new deal much better. Also great to see you back supermati.


----------

